# (Live)-Video: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke angelt live mit BILD-Reporter



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell

* (Live)-Video: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke angelt live mit BILD-Reporter​**ANGLERDEMO erreicht das, wobei Verbände versagen: Die breite Öffentlichkeit informieren*

Während die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei weiter selig schlafen, was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angeht (speziell zum Fall Angelverbot AWZ ist dazu Artikel in Arbeit - UNGLAUBLICH die Antwort vom DAFV), macht Lars Wernicke von ANGLERDEMO wieder die Arbeit der Verbände und geht mit einem Reporter von BILD angeln.

Und erreicht so bundesweite Aufmerksamkeit.

Nachfolgend das kurze Livevideo von dem Trip auf der MS Monika.

Eine Reportage und ein Bericht in der BILD werden dazu folgen.

Viel Spaß beim gucken:




https://www.facebook.com/bild.video/videos/546842718991994/

Thomas Finkbeiner


*Da die Verbände immer noch nichts tun, unterstützt als Angler bitte weiter ANGLERDEMO!!*


> www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke
> __________________
> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15



Siehe auch:
Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332250


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: (Live)-Video: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke angelt live mit BILD-Reporter*

ANGLERDEMO dazu:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Reportage über die Angelverbote drehen möchte, sollte man  unserer Meinung nach auch die Emotionen kennen, die wir Angler auf einem  Hochseeangelschiff erleben. Sei es auf Plattfisch oder auf Dorsch- es  gibt viele schöne Momente beim Angeln auf der Ostsee. Um diese  Erlebnisse richtig rüberzubringen, haben wir uns gemeinsam mit dem Bild-  Reporter 2 Tage auf die Ostsee begeben und ein paar Dorsche, Wittlinge  und Plattfische geangelt. Die Jungs hatten richtig Spaß!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: (Live)-Video: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke angelt live mit BILD-Reporter*

Mal sehen was die Bild draus macht?


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: (Live)-Video: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke angelt live mit BILD-Reporter*

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich viel Spaß beim Interview! Manchmal bekomme ich Angst vor mir selber, wenn ich die Fotos so sehe. :vik:

Ich möchte Euch ein paar Impressionen nicht vorenthalten #6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: (Live)-Video: ANGLERDEMO/Lars Wernicke angelt live mit BILD-Reporter*



> Manchmal bekomme ich Angst vor mir selber,


kannste...
:g:g:g
:q:q:q
:vik::vik:


----------

